# twitching water dragon??



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

hi this is on behalf on mi sister,she has a waterdragon 

and basicly he twitches.....

sometimes his head twitches.its especialy when he closes his eyes.just wondering if its normal???



thanx x x x x x x x x


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

also!! 
he is about 2foot long atm and she is getting him a nu tank

but she is convinced that u need taller rather then long so she thinks that it dosent matter how wide it is or how long it is aslong as its tall is this right???


and whats the best size for a 2foot and a bit water dragon!?




x
x
x
x
x


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

head bobbing ??


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

no just twitching 

it looks involentary cuz its onle slight but sharp twitches.

x
x
x
x


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

jennifer (: said:


> no just twitching
> 
> it looks involentary cuz its onle slight but sharp twitches.
> 
> ...




*The only reason I know of that a dragon would twitch is MBD....otherwise I don’t know...*


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

*Twitching is one of the first noticable signs of MBD and at that point it can be reversed. Depending on the problem (1) calcium intake or (2) the UVB light, I would change both because one or the other isn’t working. Is she/he able to get close to the light and does she? Just because it is there doesn’t always mean that they are using it. You could try liquid calcium in the water bowl to make sure that they are getting enough or to increase their intake of calcium. 
*


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

is its head area free from shed skin as sometimes shed skin still attatched can irritate a lizards head causing it to twitch in attempt to try and take it off or is there any signs of injuries..if not it does sound like it needs vetiniary attention for treatment of calcium defiency


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Only time ive seen mine twitch is when he gets all excited over food and his tail starts going lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

as said above it sounds like it maybe metabolic bone disease. i' suggest if your sister is going to have a taller viv she sound invest in a powersun as the uvb/a levels can reach upto 6ft instead or 12inches like the uv tubes. a good size viv wouuld be 3ft long x 4 ft height x 2 ft depth.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

if it was my wd id take it to the vet ASAP !


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

hi juts seen all the replys 
i no he hasnt been eating alot there for not getting his calcium supplement,
and his uv light did break a couple of weeks ago and she got him a nu one 
the only problem is we have had sum rele bad news and she hasnt had the chance to get him to the vets
ill call them and make an appointment for her because i dont want him to wait any longer.

thanx guys ill lte u no what they say

x

xx


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

jennifer (: said:


> hi juts seen all the replys
> i no he hasnt been eating alot there for not getting his calcium supplement,
> and his uv light did break a couple of weeks ago and she got him a nu one
> the only problem is we have had sum rele bad news and she hasnt had the chance to get him to the vets
> ...



thats good get him 2 the vet ASAP


----------

